# Glowing red CHE?!



## littlemay (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to share something weird that I have never seen before. My old CHE, after serving me well for over two years, carked it yesterday so I picked up a new one today. I purchased a 150 watt reptile one CHE and i use it with a habistat dimming thermostat. To be honest i couldn't remember whether i was using a 100 or 150 watt CHE so i just got the higher wattage as my enclosure is pretty big (6ft vertical), but i believe the ceramic fitting is rated for up to 300 watts.

Anyway, i screwed it an hour or so ago and just came back to see it glowing cherry red at the bottom! I turned it off immediately and am waiting for it to cool down enough to take it out. Am i over-reacting or is this normal?


----------



## Wally (Apr 9, 2016)

Far from normal.

Take it back to where you purchased it from.


----------



## Wallo (Apr 9, 2016)

Not normal - take it back and get a new one - they come with a warranty so you should be able to just swap it over


----------



## littlemay (Apr 9, 2016)

I figured as much, cripes I'm so happy i came back to check the enclosure, seems like an accident waiting to happen :s


----------

